# Kühlleistung Radiator Alphacool UT60 360



## selliman (8. Mai 2021)

Servus liebes Forum,

kann mir jemand sagen wie viel Kühlleistung ein UT60 360er Radiator von Alphacool hat? 

Finde dazu leider keine Angaben. Zum EKWB 45mm 360er findet man im Configurator auf ekwb.com einen pauschalen Wert von 500Watt Kühlleistung. Würde deshalb sagen dass ein UT60 bei ca 650 Watt liegt(natürlich dann bei entsprechenden UPM). Oder ist das eine Milchmädchen Rechnung?

Geplant ist einen 5900x und eine 6900xt mit dem UT60 360 und 3 Noctua A12x25 zu kühlen. Montiert wird mit Push an der Front. Lautstärke ist mir nicht wichtig.

Grüße


----------



## NatokWa (8. Mai 2021)

Grundsätzlich weniger als angegeben da du NIE diese Ideal bzw. Maximalwerte erreichen wirst.

Kann dir nur sagen das bei mir gleich 2 280/60 Radis bei der 3080 unter Volllast und OC es gerade so schaffen das Kühlwasser unter 40°C zu halten.
Dazu gesagt : Die Radi's stehen absolut Frei auf einem Regalbrett und kriegen mehr als ausreichend Luft.

Das ein einzelner 360'er es schaffen würde GraKa und CPU gleichzeitig zu kühlen ..... wenn dir Temps wie unter Luftkühlung und eine Wassertemp deutlich über 50°C egal sind nur zu  Ich würde dir aber eher zur Nutzung eines MoRa oder ähnlichem raten sonst wirst du absolut nicht glücklich.


----------



## selliman (8. Mai 2021)

Merci für die Einschätzung. 
Ist es denn notwendig das Wasser unter 40Grad zu halten? Hatte im letzten Loop (8700k @5ghz und 2080ti) mit 2x240/45 Radiatoren immer top Temperaturen(bei hörbaren Lüftern) und nie Probleme. Hab aber keinen Fühler für die Wassertemp im System gehabt.) 

Würde ansonsten noch einen 240er ins System hängen. Finde diese mit Radiatorfläche überladenen Systeme aber ehrlich gesagt total unästhetisch und liebe es möglichst effizient Bauteile zu nutzen. Das Maximum aus dem 360er zu quetschen reizt mich sehr. Wäre auch bereit auf Push/Pull zu gehen. Aber dein Einschätzung dazu ist ja sehr eindeutig^^

Spricht etwas dagegen an Front(360 Radi) und Decke(240 Radi) intake zu haben und outtake nur hinten am Gehäuse und evtl unten? 

Was mich stutzig macht ist, dass keine ich keine Werte zu so einer Kombi finde. Und das mit der EKWB Konfigurator für die Kombi sogar nur einen 360er vorschlägt (und nebenbei erwähnt dass man mit erhöhter Wassertemp rechnen muss)


----------



## Duke711 (9. Mai 2021)

selliman schrieb:


> Servus liebes Forum,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen wie viel Kühlleistung ein UT60 360er Radiator von Alphacool hat?











						Sammelthread; Kennwerte, Vergleiche, Datensätze rund um Kühlung
					

Inhalt   Kreislauf: Frei zu definierender Kreislauf; Kreislaufanordnung, verschiedene Radiatoren und viele weitere Parameter wie Lüftergeschwindigkeit, Pumpendrehzahl, push/pull usw. inkl. errechnung der Temperatur von CPU und GPU anhand von 9900K, 3700X, 2080 Ti...




					www.computerbase.de


----------



## NatokWa (10. Mai 2021)

Grob gesagt : Je höher die Temp des Wassers desto höher bzw. schneller die unerwünschten "Nebenwirkungen" wie Korosion und Auswaschung von Weichmachern aus (leider viel zu oft verwendetem) PVC Schlauch (und ähnlichen) welche sich gerne in den Kühlelementen absetzen.
Außerdem werden besonders die billigen weichen PVC-Schläuche ab 40°C+ "besonders" weich und können selbst aus den besten Verschraubungen rutschen. Das Weich werden bei höheren Temps ist dabei allerdings nicht nur auf PVC beschränkt !

Es hat sich aus o.g. Gründen daher mit der Zeit eine Art roter Linie in der WaKü-Comunity ausgebildet welche eine WaKü erst dann als "Gut Funktionierend" bezeichnet wenn die Wassertemp konstant unter 40°C liegt (außer im Hochsommer mit über 30°C im Zimmer....) und das bei Dauerlast ala Prime+Furmark o.ä.
Das hat unter anderem den Grund das das ganze dann auch Stabil+Zuverläßig läuft und DICHT bleibt, man baut sich die WaKü ja nicht aus Spaß ein sondern will auch entsprechende Leistung davon ohne Gefahr seine Hardware zu schrotten.

Und definier mal bitte was für dich Intake und Outtake ist ..... normalerweise würde ich das als "Befüllpunkt" und "Entleerung" sehen, aber das kommt bei dir nicht ganz rüber ob DU das auch so meinst. 
Befüllen sollte man idr. jedenfalls über den AGB wobei die Radi's entsprechend entlüftet werden müßen und ablaß sollte natürlich immer am tiefsten Punkt sein.


----------



## selliman (10. Mai 2021)

Danke @ Duke711. Das hat mir sehr geholfen. 
Bin jetzt umgestiegen auf 1x 360/45, 1x 240/30 und 1x 120/30. 

Das mit dem Wasser leuchtet mir @Natok. Danke für die Erläuterung. Habe diesbezüglich auch noch einen Temperatursensor dazu bestellt und werde anhand der Wassertemperatur die Lüfter regeln. Werde dann auch unter 40 Grad anpeilen. 

Bezüglich Intake und Outtake(Exhaust heißt das eigentlich glaub ich^^) 
Da geht es mir nur um die Lüfter. Mir sträuben sich die Haare wenn ich daran denke die warme Luft vom Front Radiator durch den Top Radiator zu leiten. Würde gerne die Raumluft für den Radiator vorne und Oben nutzen und quasi den hinteren 120er Radiator als "exhaust" nutzen. 
Spricht was gegen dieses Verhältnis 5intake : 1exhaust. Im Netz finde ich wenig zum Thema Wasserkühlung und Airflow. Die meißten lassen den Top Radiator nach außen blasen, ist aber nicht wirklich gestützt auf Messergebnisse.


----------



## Belzebub13 (10. Mai 2021)

Naja 5 Lüfter rein und nur einer raus ist nicht so toll.
Du meintest du könntest unten noch evtl Lüfter einbauen, dann lass doch vorne durch den Radiatoren reinsaugen + unten und oben durch den Radiator + hinten raus.


----------



## Richu006 (10. Mai 2021)

selliman schrieb:


> Servus liebes Forum,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen wie viel Kühlleistung ein UT60 360er Radiator von Alphacool hat?
> 
> ...



Wie wird diese Kühlleistubg denn definiert? Packst du da Turbinen High Pressure Lüfter drauf mit 10k U/min und bist mit+ 50° Kühlwasser Temperatur zufrieden kann der Radi vermutlich auch problemlos 1.5KW abführen. (Klingt dann halt wie ein Düsenjet dabei)

Möchtest du es leise mit Lüftern unter 500U/min und Kühlwasser unter 40°C dann liegen eher so 300 Watt drin

Eine solche Angabe ist also sehr grosse Definitiosfrage! Deshalb lässt man sie besser gleich weg.


----------



## IICARUS (10. Mai 2021)

Mein Sohn ist auch gegen einem Mora und hat daher momentan für seinen 3900X und 2080 Super ebenfalls nur einen 240 + 360 Radiator verbaut. Unter Last nach längerer Zeit erreicht er eine Wassertemperatur von etwa 42°C. Die Lüfter drehen damit um die 1300-1500 U/min. Die Lüfter könnten aber bis 2200 U/min drehen.

In seinem Fall hat er aber auch Weichmacher freie Schläuche verbaut, so dass hier kein Weichmacher herausgewaschen wird. Denn hohe Temperaturen begünstigen auch dieses auswaschen.

Der Rechner ist damit leiser als mit Luftkühlung und die Temperaturen sind damit auch etwas besser. Vor allem die Grafikkarte erreicht statt 75°C nun nur noch um die 55°C. Damit kühlt der Rechner bezogen auf verbaute Radiatoren ganz gut. Natürlich ist der Rechner dadurch hörbar, aber nach unserem empfinden noch nicht laut. Ihm ist das auch egal, da er unter Last ehe Kopfhörer auf hat und alleine im Zimmer sitzt.

Beim ihm sind die Lüfter aber auch oben so verbaut, so das die Luft durch den Radiator reingeführt wird. Dadurch erreicht er eine etwas bessere Wassertemperatur, da der obere Radiator keine vorgewärmte Luft des vorderen Radiator zum kühlen abbekommt. Im Gehäuse kommt so unter Last an die 45°C zusammen, was auch gut ausreicht, da nun nur Chipsatz und Spannungswandler weiterhin mit Luft gekühlt werden und diese Temperatur zum Kühlen auch noch ausreicht.

Mit Luftkühlung hatte er vorher sogar bis zu 55°C im Gehäuse, obwohl die oberen Lüfter auch raus gefördert haben und zum Kühlen der anderen verbauten Hardware hat es damals ja auch noch gut ausgereicht.

Mein Rechner hat ein Mora mit dran und dadurch komme ich max. auf 30°C Wassertemperatur und meine Lüfter drehen dann nur bis 550 U/min, so dass mein Rechner selbst unter Last lautlos bleibt. Selbst im Hochsommer mit einer Raumtemperatur von 30°C komme ich mit dem Wasser  nicht höher als 35-36°C und die Lüfter drehen dann bis zu 670 U/min und der Rechner ist dennoch sehr leise. Meine Lüfter werden erst ab einer Drehzahl von 800 U/min langsam hörbar.

Zumindest nach meinem Empfinden her.


----------



## selliman (10. Mai 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Mein Sohn ist auch gegen einem Mora und hat daher momentan für seinen 3900X und 2080 Super ebenfalls nur einen 240 + 360 Radiator verbaut. Unter Last nach längerer Zeit erreicht er eine Wassertemperatur von etwa 42°C. Die Lüfter drehen damit um die 1300-1500 U/min. Die Lüfter könnten aber bis 2200 U/min drehen.
> 
> In seinem Fall hat er aber auch Weichmacher freie Schläuche verbaut, so dass hier kein Weichmacher herausgewaschen wird. Denn hohe Temperaturen begünstigen auch dieses auswaschen.
> 
> ...


Danke für den Erfahrungsbericht. 
Mir reicht es wenn der Rechner im Home-Officebetrieb "lautlos" ist(wobei mich das surren der Lüfter momentan auch Null stört). Eigentlich will ich nur OCn wie ein bekloppter. Unter Last ist es bei mir wie bei deinem Sohn: Selbst 2000rpm wäre mir egal. Habe geschlossene Kopfhörer auf, und drehe die gerne Laut auf. 

Es wäre jetzt natürlich interessant, wie die Kühlung laufen würde, wenn der Luftstrom auf der Oberseite des Gehäuses nach außen gerichtet wird. Genau nach diesem Vergleichswert suche ich. 

Finde die Idee von Belzebub aber gut. Intake Front/Bottom und Exhaust Top/Rear. Werde das mal so verbauen und im Auge behalten.


----------



## NatokWa (10. Mai 2021)

MIr fällt gerade eines auf : Wir könnten hier weit mehr in Sachen Airflow bei dir sagen, wenn du so freundlich wärst und uns verrätst was du für ein Gehäuse hast  
Für so manches gibet z.B. Mesh-Seitenteile welche den Airflow entsprechend deutlich verbessern, die kann man aber nur empfehlen wenn das Case auch bekannt ist


----------



## IICARUS (10. Mai 2021)

Bei uns lag der Unterschied bei etwa 10°C der Wassertemperatur, weil wir beides ausgetestet haben. Also rein blasend war die Wassertemperatur etwas besser und dazu natürlich auch alle andere Temperaturen, die darauf bezogen sind.

Man kann es aber nicht pauschal sagen, denn wenn oben reingeführt wird hängt es auch davon ab wie Luftdicht  solch ein Gehäuse ist. Bei mir fördern auch alle Lüfter rein und hinten nur über ein Lüfter raus. Mein Gehäuse ist aber hinten mit Luftlöcher sehr offen und daher wird ein Überdruck erzeugt, der auch an diese Löcher von sich aus entweichen kann.

Durch diesen Überdruck habe ich noch ein Vorteil, weil mehr Luft gefiltert reinkommt und keine Luft wegen Unterdruck angesaugt wird. Dadurch muss ich im Jahr sehr wenig Staubwischen, weil mein Rechner kaum ungefiltert Staub einsaugt.

Durch die oberen Lüfter wird auch ein Luftstrom über die Spannungswandler geblasen, denn ein Nachteil  mit Wasserkühlung ist auch, das direkt kein Lüfter mehr drauf blasen wird.


----------



## selliman (10. Mai 2021)

NatokWa schrieb:


> MIr fällt gerade eines auf : Wir könnten hier weit mehr in Sachen Airflow bei dir sagen, wenn du so freundlich wärst und uns verrätst was du für ein Gehäuse hast
> Für so manches gibet z.B. Mesh-Seitenteile welche den Airflow entsprechend deutlich verbessern, die kann man aber nur empfehlen wenn das Case auch bekannt ist


Fractal Design Define 7. Also das normale. Nicht Compact und nicht XL^^


IICARUS schrieb:


> Bei uns lag der Unterschied bei etwa 10°C der Wassertemperatur, weil wir beides ausgetestet haben. Also rein blasend war die Wassertemperatur etwas besser und dazu natürlich auch alle andere Temperaturen, die darauf bezogen sind.
> 
> Man kann es aber nicht pauschal sagen, denn wenn oben reingeführt wird hängt es auch davon ab wie Luftdicht  solch ein Gehäuse ist. Bei mir fördern auch alle Lüfter rein und hinten nur über ein Lüfter raus. Mein Gehäuse ist aber hinten mit Luftlöcher sehr offen und daher wird ein Überdruck erzeugt, der auch an diese Löcher von sich aus entweichen kann.
> 
> ...


10 Grad Wasser ist aber enorm oder irre mich?
mir bleibt wohl nix übrig als beides zu testen. Denke aber eigentlich, dass es bei dem Case gut klappen könnte mit Frischluft vorne und oben.


----------



## IICARUS (10. Mai 2021)

Ist aber in gewisser Weise logisch, weil wenn ich eine Raumtemperatur von 22°C habe, dann kann das Wasser theoretisch bis zu dieser Temperatur heruntergekühlt werden. Wenn aber deine Wassertemperatur 42°C hat und in deinem Gehäuse mindestens 35°C durch die vorgewärmte Luft des vorderen Radiator bestehen, dann kann das Wasser auch nur max. bis auf 35°C herunterkühlen.
(Nur mal so als Beispiel grob geschätzt und Delta zwischen Raum- und Wassertemperatur jetzt nicht mit beachtet!)

Die Umgebungstemperatur ist immer ausschlaggebend und bei einem Mora ist der Hauptvorteil nicht nur die Größe davon, sondern auch weil solch ein Radiator frei im Raum steht und von dieser Temperatur Vorteile ziehen kann. Ich merke es auch im Winter, wenn neben meinem Rechner die Terrassentür geöffnet wird und jemand rausgeht, wo dann meine Wassertemperatur deutlich absinkt, weil der Mora dann kalte Luft von draußen abbekommt.

In meinem Fall steht der Mora bzw. mein Schreibtisch und mein Rechner in der Nähe dieser Terrassentür.


----------



## selliman (12. Mai 2021)

Gut dass ihr mich dazu gebracht mehr Radiator Fläche zu verbauen. Hatte noch in meinem Leben so einen leisen Rechner 
Temperaturen sind einfach irre. Cpu und Gpu werden jeweils nicht wärmer als 60 Grad. Und dabei hört man das System einfach kaum ^^
Wassersensor kommt leider erst am Samstag. Da berichte ich dann noch bezüglich Temps. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der 120er Radiator ist unter der Pumpe XD


----------



## Sinusspass (12. Mai 2021)

(Beinahe) lautlos bei guten Temps ist doch normal unter Wasser.


----------

